# Sticky  How to post in this section



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Please make sure you post under the correct brand name by model number. Read through the list to be sure you do not duplicate a posting. If you spot an error please PM a Moderator so he can make a correction. Photos should be no larger than 640 x 480. Irfanview is a free, easy to use program for resizing photos.
PrimoPDF is a free program for creating PDF files. Once you install it the program is a printer selection. You just select print and choose PrimoPDF as the printer. The PDF is automatically created. This can be used for home made templates or instructions on making a modification.


----------

